# Robin pot pie?



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has ever eaten a Robin's breast? I heard that they are quite tasty.
Supposedly they have red breast meat like ostriches and emus.

They are everywhere right now and I can kill them easily with my pfs. Just wanted another outside opinion before I r-u-n-n-o-f-t into the woods with an extended 50 round magazine(pocket)and my gat(pfs).

With all the drones in the air and Feinstein's penchant for banning stuff, I wanted to be sure before I
drop our collective a$$es into the frying pan. Know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Are they not a protected species in the US like they are in the UK?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Like any other bird, robins will have a meaty breast from their flight muscles. And robins eat insects, worms, etc., so they should not have a fishy taste. They used to be hunted for meat, but not any longer. I have never eaten one myself. Wiki claims it is protected throughout the US:

"At one point, the bird was killed for its meat, but it is now protected throughout its range in the United States by the Migratory Bird Act.[13]"

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

When I was a boy they gathered by the hundreds in cedar trees in the cemetery behind our house during the fall migration. I would shoot them with a BB gun and my mother would fry the breasts for me. They were quite tasty. They are now protected, but if (when) the SHTF, they could be a seasonal food source.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Eat em...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have eaten a lot of them and they are very tasty and very illegal to kill.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know there not quite as tasty as American Bald Eagle.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

And neither one is as good as unicorn steaks. UMMM, UMMM, GOOD


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

are you inviting game wardens for dinner if not pass the salt :twocents:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm very unhappy about the amount of doo-doo on my truck. They seem to be using it as a banquet table and a latrine.
They are migrating back through in crazy numbers, crapping on everything, and tempting me with their rufous plumage.
Thanks y'all, they are now on the emergency menu card.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its not kfc but pretty good stiff fine if caught


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna pass. I've had my share of fines.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i may be being stupid but are we talking about the cute little red breasted robin that is about the same size as a blue tit, if we are it seems rather pointless to kill them as there might be about a mouthful of meat on them at most.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

They are about as large as a dove and I sure eat them by the score.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

oh im probably thinking of the wrong species


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

This is what I am talking about since it says American Robin probably different from what yall have.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Robin

EDIT: on the Wiki link I posted it says that they were one time hunted for food but are now protected.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, I've removed 3 posts for bypassing the Nanny filter. If the word you want to use won't get past the Nanny filter, don't change a letter so it will, and if someone does, don't quote it.

Remember, this is a family friendly Forum and we have Ladies, Gentlemen, Kids, and ministers as members.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

my bad :-( sorry henry


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah i was thinking of the wrong type of robin and they look like they would be worth eating if you could get few of them, good luck


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

My grandpa said they tasted good, and are probably the easiest bird to take. My god they almost walk right up to you in the spring! The mortality rate of robins is almost 90% within their first year of life, without human influence.

VS


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Robins are very good to eat. I have eat hunderds over the years. They are great fried or baked in the oven with bell pepper in the breast and wrapped with bacon.


----------

